# New 4x5 Toy



## rickmarquez (Apr 4, 2013)

Picked this up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## timor (Apr 4, 2013)

COOL ! Looks like it is in pristine condition, what lens on it ? Are you new to 4x5 ?


----------



## rickmarquez (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah the whole kit is pretty flawless.

On the camera now is a Schneider-Kreuznach Symmar-S 210mm &#402;/5.6
I also have a Caltar II-N 150mm &#402;/5.6

I'm totally new to 4x5 so I don't know how good or not so good these lenses are. I got a bunch of film holders, a scanner, a developing tank, sync cable and a new pack of Portra in the deal too.
I'm looking forward to having some fun with this one.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 4, 2013)

Both lenses are desent lenses. LF is a fun, different world.


----------



## Mully (Apr 4, 2013)

Shooting with a view camera is a treat...... this is when I wish I still shot film!   Post some work when you get something


----------



## duhast (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cool. I hate you.... (jk)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## rickmarquez (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm really excited to do some portraits with this for the new portfolio. 

Here are the first two shots with it. I messed up when loading the film in or out of the holder so that's the what the big light leak is from on these





One shot with each lens just to try it out.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

ttp://www.largeformatphotography.info/forum/showthread.php?80093-CALTAR-S-II-210mm-f5-6-Vs-Schneider-Kreuznach-Symmar-210-5-6


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't feel self conscious in public with a black sheet over your head !!


----------

